

Speed Camera Lottery pays drivers for slowing down (gamification) - ck2
http://www.thestar.com/news/world/2010/12/09/speed_camera_lottery_pays_drivers_for_slowing_down.html

======
ck2
Also fascinating to watch
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lXh2n0aPyw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lXh2n0aPyw)

